# Cars!?!?!



## petercanon (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah just some close ups on cars shot with my canon d60(not the new one ) and my 50mm macro lens


----------



## D40Kid (Sep 28, 2010)

the 5th pic down is awesome!!! good work......>


----------



## petercanon (Sep 29, 2010)

thanks thats my favorite also


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 29, 2010)

only thing that bothered me is seeing your relfection in the audio symbol and the the debris that was on the bmw symbol.


----------



## Vmann (Sep 29, 2010)

12sndsgood said:


> only thing that bothered me is seeing your relfection in the audio symbol and the the debris that was on the bmw symbol.



Second his notioin and they appear a little flat on my screen just  a slight bumb to the curves or up the exposure just a tad.


----------



## petercanon (Sep 29, 2010)

12sndsgood said:


> only thing that bothered me is seeing your relfection in the audio symbol and the the debris that was on the bmw symbol.


I know I tried to take the picture again without me in the reflection but it just didn't look the same and i didn't see the debris at first oh yeah thats not good.


----------



## petercanon (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah I haven't touch them yet so ill see what I can do


----------

